

Aviary has slick HTML5 image editor. Add to your webapp now. Source code soon. - marcusEting
http://www.aviary.com/html5

======
twidlit
We love their image editor widget but need something faster (it understandably
lags when sending images to their server). Aviary has promised to offer the
source code 'soon' but the problem is they said that last December.

Here is to hoping 'soon' has whittled down to a few weeks now. :)

------
lem72
This is great. My company deals with custom made clothing and sometimes we
have to remake customers clothes. This will be awesome to have them upload a
photo and then point out exactly what is wrong with the items right on our
webpage.

Very cool!

~~~
namslam
Hey lem,

I'm nam and I work @ aviary. Can you send an email to nam(at)aviary.com about
what you're interested in integrating? We have some new exciting features that
you might like (IE compliant + custom skins)

------
nikcub
So this is a thin client that interfaces with processes that run on the
server? meaning the state of the image and what has been done with it has to
be kept in sync between the client and the server - this isn't pure client
'html5' using canvas et al

What language/env is the server-side portion of this?

------
Mizza
This is close to what I've been looking for a long time, but still off the
mark. The closest thing I've find to a dead-simple embeddable drawing program
was an HTML5 MS Paint implementation..

does anybody have any recommendations for a good paint HTML5 widget with
load/save?

~~~
marcusEting
can you describe more about why it is off the mark? you might also try asking
which would be a good program on one of the stack exchanges - possibly stack
overflow.

~~~
Mizza
It's is largely photo based (sharpen, etc) - I'm looking for something more
drawing based - different brushes, a line and shape tool, etc.

------
ideafreak
Would love to see examples of implementations when any of you guys make them
public.

~~~
marcusEting
this is already being used on production sites like shopify (the admin
interface)

~~~
ideafreak
thx

------
philipn
Probably worth noting that this editor calls their service for the image
transforms.

~~~
patrickaljord
From trying the app, image transforms seem to happen locally.

~~~
Skalman
Yeah, no network requests are made after the initial JavaScript and images
have loaded.

------
raahh333
it's ok. i'm excited that they are going to open the source up.

